# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Minh Hằng nhiều phen hú vía

## datlinh1989

Không ít lần cô phải lấy tay che chắn vòng 1 vì trang phục gợi cảm và vũ đạo bốc lửa.

Tối 8/3 Minh Hằng xuất hiện với vai trò khách mời đặc biệt của sự kiện DJ Party với sự tham gia của 10 DJ xuất sắc. Đến khá sớm và cũng có chút hồi hộp Minh Minh của Ngôi nhà hạnh phúc vừa nhẩm lại ca khúc, tập vũ đạo trước khi lên sân khấu biểu diễn. Cô cũng không quên khấn tổ nghề để mong có 1 màn trình diễn hoàn hảo mà không có sự cố nào. Trong cánh gà, cô liên tục bị người hâm mộ vây kín xin chụp hình chung cả trước và sau khi trình diễn. Không chỉ gây ấn tượng bởi vẻ ngoài xinh đẹp mà thái độ cởi mở, thân thiện của cô được mọi người rất yêu quý.Tin tức ca sỹ hien thuc.

Trong đêm DJ party này Minh Hằng trình bày liên tiếp 3 ca khúc cực kì sôi động: Đến bên em và Liên khúc: Không thể quên - Người vô hình. Lần xuất hiện này Minh Hằng chọn trang phục vô cùng gợi cảm là bộ đồ da liền thân khoe trọn vòng 1 sexy. Cô cũng chọn cho mình chiếc áo cánh màu đen được đính đá lấp lánh để “an toàn” hơn khi biểu diễn. Vì hát và nhảy khá sung nên không ít lần Minh Hằng hú vía vì sợ lộ vòng 1. Tuy nhiên, cô cũng rất khéo léo che chắn và hoàn thành cả 3 phần trình diễn mà không gặp bất cứ sự cố nào.Để nghe ca khúc xuan nay con khong ve.

Cũng tại đêm DJ party ngoài Minh Hằng 4 chàng trai của nhóm 365 đã mang đến không khí cực kì sôi động cho khán giả. Dù thiếu vắng chàng trai thứ 5 là ST nhưng các fan vẫn không ngừng hò reo, cổ vũ hết mình cho nhóm khi biểu diễn. Cũng chọn 3 ca khúc gồm cả tiếng Anh và tiếng Việt, 365 đã truyền sự máu lửa, hưng phấn đến hàng nghìn người hâm mộ có mặt bên dưới. Như mọi khi, lực lượng bảo vệ đã phải làm việc rất vất vả để không cho khán giả tràn lên sân khấu khi nhóm biểu diễn. Trước đó, khi biết được 365 đến khá sớm trước khi đến phần trình diễn của mình bắt đầu hàng chục người hâm mộ đã tràn ra cánh gà để được chụp hình chung cùng thần tượng.

Đêm nhạc DJ Party được dẫn dắt bởi diễn viên Hoàng Phi của Tối nay 8 giờ. Nhóm nhạc nữ Trendy Girl cũng được mời tham gia sự kiện và trình diễn liền 3 ca khúc.
Ca khúc co hang xom.

Một số hình ảnh tại sự kiện này:


<div style="text-align: center">

<div style="text-align: center">

Minh Hằng trình diễn bốc lửa trên sân khấu cùng các vũ công


Màn trình diễn của họ được hò reo không ngớt​</div></div>

----------


## furiyo

Minh Hằng ngày càng đẹp ra nhỉ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tuannguyenshoes49

Bạn nào chơi Game online Kiếm Thế thì truy cập trang ***KiemTheFree . Com*** để chơi nhé. Server đảm bảo ổn định lâu dài. Đã có skill 120 nhé, Event đầy đủ luôn. Xin lỗi vì đã spam… Dù biết sẽ bị ban nick… hehehe…

----------

